# Crimson Fist army



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

So awhile ago i was updating a thread about a commision ultramarine army i was painting and i posted a few pics of things i was starting to work on for my own crimson fist army. (i have some stuff i need to add to the ultra one so check it out in a bit if u want here)
Anyway the fist so i got one drop pod almost completely painted and i figured i would start a log as soon more will follow.
The pod obvisouly needs the interior still and also i need to do the black and yellow chiffon on the doors still, and im gonna weather the bottom brown like its been blasted by the boosters over and over thats why it is not too highlighted down there yet. Otherwise its done anyway onto the pics c&c welcome.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Tis very impressive! +rep


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

thanks ill have a tac squad up soon.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

One sweet pod, have some rep


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice work!
I will be watching this thread...


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

hate to repost but got some cleaner pics essentially the same thing tho. I will be finishing this and starting a tac squad this sat so will up date either then or sat.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Dude, that is a beautiful drop pod! I would hate to see a drop pod like that shot into the battlefield! Have some rep for a great looking pod!


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

^lol plan on having 4 of them in a 1500 point list they tend to get blown up alot too lol.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice drop pod. I assume you are still intending to put the chevrons on the interiror and I would probably recommend some washes on the foot grill things.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

very very impressive! :shok:


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

ok i was workin on putting together some death watch (gonna be my sternguard and as alot of crimson fist are interned into death watch it makes good fluff since too besides deathwatch just being pure badassness.) got four done for now. They are gonna have two combi meltas and a heavy flamer soon plus im thinking a sarge with a power fist cause it would look ba but idk cause i dont really wanna spend the points on it for the squad. anyway....
















ok and this squad right here will hopefully be painted by a week or so. They didnt have the left shouldar pad cause i was thinking i wanted the medal ones, but decided that i like the decal over the fist with no circle around it better. Also im dumb cause i built a heavy bolter guy and i knew i wasnt gonna wanna use it, but i couldnt help it cause hb just look so bad ass. So when i get a dev box i will be swapping him for a plasma cannon in my standard list. If i ever need to make a tooled list against like a horde foe (i oppose the use of specialised list) that wont stop beating me i will use the hb guy i suppose lol.
































ps sorry they are bleached a bit my lighting was being dumb


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

no coments on my shiny new dw


----------



## davidg32 (Dec 19, 2008)

they look fantastic! must say the dw models are simply stunning. cant wait to see them all painted up! +rep!


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

lol my shameless bump got someone.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice start to the army, how many points are you planning to take it up to?

The DW marines look good so far, the only one i don't like is the power weapon sarge, it seems like the blade is to heavy for him and is running to try and keep it up, it could just be the angle though.

The drop pod looked very nice as well.

Like what most people say get painting!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

As you commented on mine its only fair i return the favour. they look awesome. seriously.


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

Imperial Dragon said:


> Nice start to the army, how many points are you planning to take it up to?
> 
> The DW marines look good so far, the only one i don't like is the power weapon sarge, it seems like the blade is to heavy for him and is running to try and keep it up, it could just be the angle though.
> 
> ...


na it might just be the picture. it is level to the ground not pointing down. Although it is the plastic commanders relic blade so it is quite large lol. I just think the normal one is too small.
I should have the tact squad and hopefully the dp chevrons done this week.


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

OK guys so im at a delima. I am having cc termies in my army, but i was having problems being lashed away by choas oppenents. I was thinking on what to do and decided on a brother captain gk with null rod lmao. Now i can move forward slowly unhindered. 
Now i was thinking more grey knight termies with him with thunder hammers and ss cause for the extra 6 points they get a few little benifits over normal termies, but i was thinking this could be a bad idea cause i would have to ask to get the new ss rules which sucks. And i dont know if in tournaments they are allowing other armies to get the new ss storm sheild rule currently. So if anyone knows that would make me run them otherwise ill have to use the brother captain with a normal squad of termies.


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

bump for response. I might ad a pic????


----------

